# Costco Rotisserie Chicken $4.99.... Riddle when is it less than $4.99



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

Today I got lost going south on I15 and decided to get Costco gas at some Podunk town in Idaho was it Chubbuck or Pocatello.  Geez where am I certainly not Kansas or Queens how the heck did I end up here?. Anyway I digress.

So I go in to get some protein shakes, protein bars, go in the back to the meat section ... you all know the drill. Salivate at the Prime Beef yum.. Then I look at the Rotisserie Chickens. Some are priced $4.65, $4.15.. Is this how they do it in Idaho? Sign on top still said $4.99.

What gives?


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Today I got lost going south on I15 and decided to get Costco gas at some Podunk town in Idaho was it Chubbuck or Pocatello.  Geez where am I certainly not Kansas or Queens how the heck did I end up here?. Anyway I digress.



Pretty condescending attitude.  You might want to rethink that attitude if you plan on spending anytime in the west (or anyplace outside of NYC).


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sue all in good humor.  I embellished the post with an inside joke between myself and a select few that know why mentioned the location.

 I really would like to know if anyone can answer the Riddle. Why some Rotisserie chickens at Costco are less than the posted $4.99.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Sue all in good humor.  I embellished the post with an inside joke between myself and a select few that know why mentioned the location.
> 
> I really would like to know if anyone can answer the Riddle. Why some Rotisserie chickens at Costco are less than the posted $4.99.



When I asked this question while in our local club they explained it was due to size! Although, I never saw a variety of prices. It was either $4.99 or $2.99


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2018)

They do post a sticker on the package it that is the time the chicken was put on the shelf,  so while 415 makes sense, the 465 does not.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

Sounds like a question for DaveNW. I think that at our Costco, all the chickens are the same $4.99 price. This bears some research. Very scientific research. 'Bout time for a rotisserie chicken anyway. 

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 22, 2018)

Here at the ones in BC, they're $7.99 CAD.  That's still cheaper than what you would find in local supermarkets.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

Billy, here's your answer:  It isn't random, regional, or anything else.  The price on Costco rotisserie chicken has to do with the weight of the bird.  When it weighs below a certain number, it is priced lower.  When it is above a certain weight, it is priced at $4.99, regardless. They do that to control the sales price, and so you get fair value for your money, because chickens weigh different amounts. 

If every chicken was priced at $4.99, and the one you select, for example, happens to be a half pound lighter than the one next to it, you just paid more per-pound for the product you received.  You'd feel like you were not getting treated fairly.  By setting a limit (and I don't know the weight they choose), that everything over that weight sells for $4.99, Costco can say they sell a rotisserie chicken for $4.99.  If you want a smaller sized bird than that, look for prices lower than $4.99 - that will give you a lighter bird, sold at a fair per-pound price.  But if you want to maximize your savings, look for the heaviest bird you can with a $4.99 price tag.  The weight is on the label.  If all you see offered is the lower-priced birds, it means the heavier ones have already been sold.  Check with them to see if they have a new batch coming out soon - chances are they will, since they refresh the selection all day long.  Take a lap or two around the warehouse and get your other purchases, and by the time you get back to the deli, the new chickens will probably be out there.

What Costco tries to do with lighter birds is use them in products they make, like their deli chicken pot pie.  But sometimes they get shipments with enough lighter birds that they can't do that, and they end up on the rotisserie chicken sales shelf.  You have options.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> If every chicken was priced at $4.99, and the one you select, for example, happens to be a half pound lighter than the one next to it, you just paid more per-pound for the product you received.  You'd feel like you were not getting treated fairly.  By setting a limit (and I don't know the weight they choose), that everything over that weight sells for $4.99, Costco can say they sell a rotisserie chicken for $4.99.  If you want a smaller sized bird than that, look for prices lower than $4.99 - that will give you a lighter bird, sold at a fair per-pound price.  But if you want to maximize your savings, look for the heaviest bird you can with a $4.99 price tag.  The weight is on the label.  If all you see offered is the lower-priced birds, it means the heavier ones have already been sold.  Check with them to see if they have a new batch coming out soon - chances are they will, since they refresh the selection all day long.  Take a lap or two around the warehouse and get your other purchases, and by the time you get back to the deli, the new chickens will probably be out there.
> 
> What Costco tries to do with lighter birds is use them in products they make, like their deli chicken pot pie.  But sometimes they get shipments with enough lighter birds that they can't do that, and they end up on the rotisserie chicken sales shelf.  You have options.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

Why does it DO that? I hit 'Reply' type a great comment, click 'Post' and my intellectual input has disapperated. Poof!

Anyway, we can always count on Dave to iron out any Costco mysteries. I will check those labels. Up to now, I just picked my birds by color, and let the weight fall where it is. Now I have to look at that too. Sheesh!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Why does it DO that? I hit 'Reply' type a great comment, click 'Post' and my intellectual input has disapperated. Poof!
> 
> Anyway, we can always count on Dave to iron out any Costco mysteries. I will check those labels. Up to now, I just picked my birds by color, and let the weight fall where it is. Now I have to look at that too. Sheesh!
> 
> Jim



HAHA!  I hate when that happens.  I always try to proofread what I type to make sure it hasn't gotten messed up, before I hit Post.  Sometimes it works, but I still have to edit things after the fact.  (And thanks for the props for answering C-store questions.  I'm happy to do it, and it kind of goes with the territory.)

As to Costco chickens, it's not intended to be that hard to pick one.  Not everyone needs that extra few ounces of chicken. Just know that if you grab a $4.99 bird, you're getting a conscientious, pre-calculated, best value for your money.  And obviously, if it IS important, then compare weights.  They aren't going to vary by all that much.  The bigger point is knowing that if you grab a lower-priced chicken, you're paying a reasonable price per-pound for the one you bought, based only on the weight of that particular bird.

It's a fact that Costco has your back, but they also want your money.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Sep 22, 2018)

And for those with extra time on your hands you could look for the lowest weighted $4.99 chicken and then look through the lower priced chickens that is closest in weight to that one. Maybe you might find a lower priced chicken only an ounce lower in weight than the higher priced chickens.  That is getting the most bang for your chicken buck. 

These are the types of things I plan on doing when I retire.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

RX8 said:


> These are the types of things I plan on doing when I retire.


It's MUCH more satisfying to save people 10's of thousands of bucks pointing them to rescission and away from scams on TUG. You already do an expert job at that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

I asked Dave about this a while back when I found the same phenomenon at our Costco here. I thought I was buying a $4.99 bird and at checkout it was only $4.25 or something like that. Ultimately it was determined that if the bird is 3lbs or more, they price it at $4.99. If it weighs in less than 3lbs, then they price it at $1.66/lb. The $1.67/lb works out to the $4.99 when buying at least a 3lb bird. Of course, if the bird you actually buy is more than 3lbs then you get a lower price per pound. Of course, they don't mark the weight on the birds you buy, unless it is under 3lbs, so you would have to weigh it yourself to find out what you really paid per pound, but in reality it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Panina (Sep 22, 2018)

Maybe it is a discount based on the time the chicken was cooked, when a new batch comes out previous ones not sold are reduced in price to encourage you to pick it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

Panina said:


> Maybe it is a discount based on the time the chicken was cooked, when a new batch comes out previous ones not sold are reduced in price to encourage you to pick it.


That doesn't seem to be it at all, it is purely based on the weight when the weight is under 3lbs. I always felt ripped off when I went to pick up a bird for dinner and all that was left were a few scrawny ones and they were priced at $4.99. Often if I saw them getting ready to pull a new batch from the ovens I would wait it out for a fresh, and fat, bird.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I asked Dave about this a while back when I found the same phenomenon at our Costco here. I thought I was buying a $4.99 bird and at checkout it was only $4.25 or something like that. Ultimately it was determined that if the bird is 3lbs or more, they price it at $4.99. If it weighs in less than 3lbs, then they price it at $1.66/lb. The $1.67/lb works out to the $4.99 when buying at least a 3lb bird. Of course, if the bird you actually buy is more than 3lbs then you get a lower price per pound. Of course, they don't mark the weight on the birds you buy, unless it is under 3lbs, so you would have to weigh it yourself to find out what you really paid per pound, but in reality it doesn't really matter.



I remember our discussion, but couldn't find the thread.  I didn't have the exact amounts, but you remember them, which is good to know.  And if I read things right - you're saying the weight isn't on the $4.99 labels?  I thought it was.  I've never checked, to be honest. Now I have a new thing to check, next time I'm in the warehouse. LOL! 

Bottom line - Costco rotisserie chicken is a pretty darn good deal, no matter what you pay for it.  It's right up there with that $1.50 hot dog deal.  (Don't get Jim started on that one again...   )

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2018)

I like the Costco chicken but my husband does not.  I love that it is so juicy but my husband likes dry meat.  I offered to nuke his portions to death before serving to him...  I haven't had their chicken for something like 5 years now.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I like the Costco chicken but my husband does not.  I love that it is so juicy but my husband likes dry meat.  I offered to nuke his portions to death before serving to him...  I haven't had their chicken for something like 5 years now.



You could get one and save it for yourself.  For the few dollars you spend, it'd be a nice treat. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> You could get one and save it for yourself.  For the few dollars you spend, it'd be a nice treat.
> 
> Dave


Very true...


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Bottom line - Costco rotisserie chicken is a pretty darn good deal, no matter what you pay for it.  It's right up there with that $1.50 hot dog deal.  (*Don't get Jim started on that one again...*  )


I was in the warehouse just last week and had a hankering for a smoked sausage & a Coke. Y'know what? They couldn't talk me into that acai bowl. I went down the street to a nearby smokehouse and spent a LOT more than a buck-and-a-half!.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 22, 2018)

Love the Costco chicken. Have one in my fridge now. Lasts several meals when my kids aren't around.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I was in the warehouse just last week and had a hankering for a smoked sausage & a Coke. Y'know what? They couldn't talk me into that acai bowl. I went down the street to a nearby smokehouse and spent a LOT more than a buck-and-a-half!.



You know, they still sell the Polish dogs in a package in the refrigerator section.  I got one, split it up into individual pieces, and froze the package.  Now when I have a hankerin' for a Polish dog, I just open the freezer.  Works slick.  I haven't tried doing one on the grill yet, but there's that.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I remember our discussion, but couldn't find the thread.  I didn't have the exact amounts, but you remember them, which is good to know.  And if I read things right - you're saying the weight isn't on the $4.99 labels?  I thought it was.  I've never checked, to be honest. Now I have a new thing to check, next time I'm in the warehouse. LOL!
> 
> Bottom line - Costco rotisserie chicken is a pretty darn good deal, no matter what you pay for it.  It's right up there with that $1.50 hot dog deal.  (Don't get Jim started on that one again...   )
> 
> Dave


It wasn't a thread but rather a PM. I don't know for sure if the weight is not on the $4.99 birds. I don't think it is though, I will have to check the next time I am there too.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## baf99 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gee... I just check the time sticker to make sure it hasn't been sitting around for a while. Even if it's a few ounces less I still can't roast one myself for $4.99.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks again to Costco I can try to roast one.



Grill originally $899. End of Season Closeout. Check out this price. I could not resist.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

Deleted post.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Thanks again to Costco I can try to roast one.View attachment 8295
> 
> Grill originally $899. End of Season Closeout. Check out this price. I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 8296




And that little asterisk in the top right corner of the price tag indicates they won't be getting more of these.  So for that price, buy it right now, because it'll be gone any minute.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have never since this in 20 years shopping  at Costco in Virgnia. All of our rotisserie chicken are $4.99 in that plastic container.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I have never since this in 20 years shopping  at Costco in Virgnia. All of our rotisserie chicken are $4.99 in that plastic container.



My guess is the local supplier of chickens to that store has better weight range choices.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Thanks again to Costco I can try to roast one.View attachment 8295
> 
> Grill originally $899. End of Season Closeout. Check out this price. I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 8296


I went to Costco yesterday for shampoo and bought a table/chairs/fire pit set. Most expensive bottle of shampoo ever.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

klpca said:


> I went to Costco yesterday for shampoo and bought a table/chairs/fire pit set. Most expensive bottle of shampoo ever.



That's the way it works, isn't it?  And I'll bet your Executive rebate check just bumped by a fair amount.  If you put it on your Costco Visa, even better. So you can keep telling yourself, "Look at all the money I saved!" LOL!   

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Thanks again to Costco I can try to roast one.View attachment 8295
> 
> Grill originally $899. End of Season Closeout. Check out this price. I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 8296


What time's dinner, Bill?


----------



## wackymother (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Thanks again to Costco I can try to roast one.View attachment 8295
> 
> Grill originally $899. End of Season Closeout. Check out this price. I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 8296



Wow! Party at BillyMach's house!


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> What time's dinner, Bill?


Tomorrow afternoon for you and Paula.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

wackymother said:


> Wow! Party at BillyMach's house!


Wacky any time. Just need to go back and get some of that Prime Beef at Costco.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon for you and Paula.


HAHAHA!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2018)

Our favorite meat from Costco is the Prime Grade Ribeye Caps.  Yummy delicious.  We pick them up whenever we make a trip to Costco.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 22, 2018)

Dave, 

Thanks for the very detailed reply. I started to panic that Costco may somehow try and work up the cost of the Chicken. Definitely a great value. Really respect Costco for their business practice. Up until yesterday the Chicken has always been $4.99. Never more, never less. 

Sometimes I go to Sams Club but I just don't get the same fuzzy feel like I do at Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the very detailed reply. I started to panic that Costco may somehow try and work up the cost of the Chicken. Definitely a great value. Really respect Costco for their business practice. Up until yesterday the Chicken has always been $4.99. Never more, never less.
> 
> Sometimes I go to Sams Club but I just don't get the same fuzzy feel like I do at Costco.




The Costco business model is limiting that rotisserie chicken price to $4.99.  It has a good ring to the sound of it, and "everyone" knows they can get a good value cooked chicken that will feed several people, or last several days, for less than five bucks. Use it in other things you make, and there's dinner for not a lot of money.

You will never get the same fuzzy feeling from another warehouse that you do at Costco.  It boils down to how the companies are designed.  Costco was built from the ground up, with a clear vision.  Sam's Club is a spin-off from Walmart, and is an attempt by the Waltons to capitalize on the warehouse concept originally put forth by Sol Price and Jim Sinegal.  (Sol went on to found Price Club, and Jim founded Costco.  A number of years later Costco bought Price Club, and it has never looked back.)  Walmart may be able to claim they're the largest retailer, but their Sam's Clubs are a pale imitation of Costco, and will never be as good.  The base problem with them is they don't pay reasonable wages to all those employees, and Costco does.  The problem starts with employee attitudes and loyalty.  A rank beginner at Costco, on their first day, starts out earning something like $13 an hour, and earns regular raises and benefits going forward from there.  A Walmart (or Sam's Club) employee starts at minimum wage and has to work YEARS to get up to that level.  They are taught during their employee orientation how to apply for food stamps.  (What kind of multi-billionaire employer does that to their employees?)  Costco is about profits to the members, Walmart is about profits to Walmart.  It's an old argument.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The Costco business model is limiting that rotisserie chicken price to $4.99. It has a good ring to the sound of it, and "everyone" knows they can get a good value cooked chicken that will feed several people, or last several days, for less than five bucks. Use it in other things you make, and there's dinner for not a lot of money.


And they put the d@mn things in the back of the store! It means i have to walk past, and end up buying, all the other stuff along the way. I hate Costco!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> And they put the d@mn things in the back of the store! It means i have to walk past, and end up buying, all the other stuff along the way. I hate Costco!



HAHAHA!  Nobody ever said they weren't really, really, REALLY smart at what they do.  Do you think they hand out those free samples for fun?  Nope, they think you're likely to buy the product, and something nearby it, too. Maybe something that goes with it. The conversation usually goes like: "Oh, and while we're back here getting a rotisserie chicken, let's look at the deli cheese and fresh fish.  Oh yeah, I forgot, we have that barbecue coming up this weekend - what should we make?" and then as you turn toward the bakery, it's "Ooh!  Look at that gorgeous pie!  What?  Only $8.99?? We need that!  And oh yeah - Muffins!!"  And suddenly you have a cart full.

It never ends.  If you can get out of the warehouse without spending $100, maybe $200, often more, you're not trying nearly hard enough. 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2018)

I must say, I have made it out of Costco a few times with only the $4.99 bird.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I must say, I have made it out of Costco a few times with only the $4.99 bird.




GASP!  Blasphemy!!  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> And they put the d@mn things in the back of the store! It means i have to walk past, and end up buying, all the other stuff along the way. I hate Costco!


They also rearrange the goods in the store so you have to go on a scavenger hunt for stuff you usually buy. "I know the coffee was on this aisle over here, and now it isn't. I guess I have to conduct a search. Oh look- there are some pickled asparagus spears for just $13.99."


----------



## bluehende (Sep 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I must say, I have made it out of Costco a few times with only the $4.99 bird.


You are my hero.  I have great sales resistance but Cosco gets me every time.


----------



## klpca (Sep 23, 2018)

bluehende said:


> You are my hero.  I have great sales resistance but Cosco gets me every time.


The only time I have gotten out of there for less than $20 is when I have been in a hurry - on the way to a party picking up shrimp, or having 30 min for dinner - only time for Costco chicken. Otherwise it's almost always an hour and over $100. Always. I am sure that they know that.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

klpca said:


> The only time I have gotten out of there for less than $20 is when I have been in a hurry - on the way to a party picking up shrimp, or having 30 min for dinner - only time for Costco chicken. Otherwise it's almost always an hour and over $100. Always. I am sure that they know that.



They do.  It's a carefully managed experience. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2018)

Listening to NPR today, there was a bit about Costco building a chicken processing plant near Fremont Nebraska to have 'vertical control' of the rotisserie chickens from incubation to processing to roasting so they can keep them at $4.99. This plant will supply the Western US and Alaska and Hawaii. Read or listen here: https://www.npr.org/2018/10/22/6595...ka-supply-chain-for-its-5-rotisserie-chickens

Jim

PS, I learned that Costco sells 60 MILLION Rotisserie chickens a year!!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Listening to NPR today, there was a bit about Costco building a chicken processing plant near Fremont Nebraska to have 'vertical control' of the rotisserie chickens from incubation to processing to roasting so they can keep them at $4.99. This plant will supply the Western US and Alaska and Hawaii. Read or listen here: https://www.npr.org/2018/10/22/6595...ka-supply-chain-for-its-5-rotisserie-chickens
> 
> Jim
> 
> PS, I learned that Costco sells 60 MILLION Rotisserie chickens a year!!



Popular critter, ain't it?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Popular critter, ain't it?


Yup. Brought one home Saturday. It's just about gone- except the soup.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2018)

Have yet to hit a Costco for the past month or so.  We will definitely pick up a rotisserie chicken on our next trip, and it would have been 3 years since we last had it.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 22, 2018)

> Have yet to hit a Costco for the past month or so.


I'm sorry, saywhatnow? I think the only time I made it a month without a Costco visit was the five weeks we just spent in Europe this summer.

Hi, my name is Amycurl, and I am a Costco addict. The first part of any recovery program is to admit that you have a problem and that you have no power over its influence in your life.

_And yet, I still put my receipt into my purse as soon as I am done at the register even though I KNOW I need to show it at the door. Because it's not like I am there on average three times a week. 
_
Hi, my name is Amycurl, and I am a Costco addict.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 22, 2018)

One of the first things DH does when we (I) book a timeshare stay is to look and see how close the nearest Costco is! We love to pick up a rotisserie chicken on the way back from a day of sightseeing, its a fast dinner & tastes great! 


~Diane


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I'm sorry, saywhatnow? I think the only time I made it a month without a Costco visit was the five weeks we just spent in Europe this summer.
> 
> Hi, my name is Amycurl, and I am a Costco addict. The first part of any recovery program is to admit that you have a problem and that you have no power over its influence in your life.
> 
> ...


LOL.  The issue is that we have one Costco and the car park is so packed that it gives me a headache just thinking about the parking situation.  After we get in, the store is crowded and the check out lines are long.  They are building another one but a long way from where we are.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2018)

My sweet little beloved mother had a store she LOVED LOVED Loved. She would go and get clothes to 'take home and try with her wardrobe'. And that would give her an excuse to go back a day or two later to exchange the clothes. I'm not at that state with Costco- because I don't take stuff back (much). And I don't think they want my picked-clean chicken carcass!

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 22, 2018)

Forgive for I have sinned. Sam's Club is closer so I have been getting my chickens at the Walmart Club.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Forgive for I have sinned. Sam's Club is closer so I have been getting my chickens at the Walmart Club.


Go forth, my son, to Costco, and sin NO MORE! Sam's is the evil empire!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2018)

So, for those of you who like the Costco rotisserie chicken - how do you use it? What sort of meals do you make?  Do you eat it fried chicken style, or shred it up into a casserole or... ? I'm taking notes. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So, for those of you who like the Costco rotisserie chicken - how do you use it? What sort of meals do you make?  Do you eat it fried chicken style, or shred it up into a casserole or... ? I'm taking notes.


For the two of us, night one is to cut off the legs & 1 wing and a couple of breast slices. (I like gnawing the meat off the bones, DW likes sliced white meat) with a side- like stuffing or garlic smashed spuds & a salad. Night 2, if I've cleaned the meat off the carcass, DW will make a casserole- that will take 2 meals to dispense with. Then the soup. I steam the carcass, then cool it and pick it clean. The liquid separates in the fridge overnight, I peel off the fat, then do what I call 1-2-3 soup. I rough chop one white onion, two ribs of celery, and 3 good size carrots. Maybe add mushrooms. Cover with water and add the chicken remains and the chicken juice from steaming the carcass. Add salt, pepper & 'secret spices'.  Bring to a boil then simmer at least 40 minutes- but anywhere up to 1 1/2 hours improves it.

So the two of us usually get 6-8 meals from a bird. More or less.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2018)

^^^ That's nice work, Jim! 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 26, 2018)

Being retired we have a choice when to go to Costco. Tuesday afternoons and Wednesday mornings seem to be good times. Many times we walk right up to the Cashier or at most have 1 person in front of us.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So, for those of you who like the Costco rotisserie chicken - how do you use it? What sort of meals do you make?  Do you eat it fried chicken style, or shred it up into a casserole or... ? I'm taking notes.
> 
> Dave



We usually only get there about every six weeks or so but when we do we buy two of the chickens.

We pull all the chicken from the bones and put it into serving size plastic bags. We then freeze it and use it for many different things. My two favorites are for street tacos and chicken and rice.

Shortly after posting this I ran across this article 
https://www.myrecipes.com/convenience/easy-uses-for-costco-chicken


----------



## amycurl (Oct 27, 2018)

Once only every six weeks? Amateur. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Oct 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> ....  You will never get the same fuzzy feeling from another warehouse that you do at Costco.  It boils down to how the companies are designed.  Costco was built from the ground up, with a clear vision.  Sam's Club is a spin-off from Walmart, and is an attempt by the Waltons to capitalize on the warehouse concept originally put forth by Sol Price and Jim Sinegal.  (Sol went on to found Price Club, and Jim founded Costco.  A number of years later Costco bought Price Club, and it has never looked back.)  Walmart may be able to claim they're the largest retailer, but their Sam's Clubs are a pale imitation of Costco, and will never be as good.  The base problem with them is they don't pay reasonable wages to all those employees, and Costco does.  The problem starts with employee attitudes and loyalty.  A rank beginner at Costco, on their first day, starts out earning something like $13 an hour, and earns regular raises and benefits going forward from there.  A Walmart (or Sam's Club) employee starts at minimum wage and has to work YEARS to get up to that level.  They are taught during their employee orientation how to apply for food stamps.  (What kind of multi-billionaire employer does that to their employees?)  Costco is about profits to the members, Walmart is about profits to Walmart.  It's an old argument.
> 
> Dave



Gotta admit I’ve always liked Price Club/Costco better, but our local Sams has diesel and a 5% rebate on fuel with their credit card, so I use them for that. Haven’t been inside the store for about a year, though.  If Costco has diesel, I’d be tanking up there instead.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2018)

Bucky said:


> We usually only get there about every six weeks or so but when we do we buy two of the chickens.
> 
> We pull all the chicken from the bones and put it into serving size plastic bags. We then freeze it and use it for many different things. My two favorites are for street tacos and chicken and rice.
> 
> ...



Great link, thanks!  Just as an FYI:  Any rotisserie chickens that don't sell are processed overnight by a fancy machine that strips the meat from the bones, and bags it up.  The packaged meat is sold by Costco in bags marked Rotisserie Chicken meat.  Saves having to go through the hassle of stripping the carcass yourself.  I don't know the price of it, but it seems a great time saver.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Gotta admit I’ve always liked Price Club/Costco better, but our local Sams has diesel and a 5% rebate on fuel with their credit card, so I use them for that. Haven’t been inside the store for about a year, though.  If Costco has diesel, I’d be tanking up there instead.



If you need diesel, that makes sense.  I wondered why Costco doesn't sell diesel, so did a bit of Googling just now.  I came across this page:  https://www.costco.com/gasoline-diesel.html

So apparently, Costco DOES sell diesel, somewhere.  I don't know know which locations.  Might be worth calling them and asking if any warehouses near you offer it. 

Edited:  I spoke too soon. Reading further down that linked page, it gives a list of locations that sell diesel.  So you should check that list. Maybe there's one close to you.  

Dave


----------



## Eric B (Oct 27, 2018)

They list diesel locations on that site; none in my state, though.    Thanks anyway!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> They list diesel locations on that site; none in my state, though.    Thanks anyway!



Oh well.  Something to look forward to.  Diesel and rotisserie chicken in the same shopping trip!  

Dave


----------



## Bucky (Oct 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Great link, thanks!  Just as an FYI:  Any rotisserie chickens that don't sell are processed overnight by a fancy machine that strips the meat from the bones, and bags it up.  The packaged meat is sold by Costco in bags marked Rotisserie Chicken meat.  Saves having to go through the hassle of stripping the carcass yourself.  I don't know the price of it, but it seems a great time saver.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the info. Will definitely take advantage of this.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 28, 2018)

Sigh...I live near the busiest Costco in North America (they say that every time I ask) in South Calgary. Even though they have opened up 3 more in the city and surrounding area they have had no noticeable effect on reducing our line ups.  Because of this I shop on the weekend and pass on the chicken usually since I supposedly have time to cook. I am interested however in the already stripped meat and will need to look for that. Along with Bucky's recently posted recipes I may start to buy them more often even though they are $7.99 in Canada.  I do often buy them when we are on holiday since I too always look up the nearest Costco before going on vacation. My sister's closest store in Ottawa refills propane tanks. Line-up was awful but I know I would use the service. Been thinking of changing to shopping on a weeknight and insisting that my husband comes with me. While he is in the lineup for gas (15-20 minutes) I could go in and start shopping. Then he could lift the heavy stuff and carry it into the house. Now I do the gas lineup, search for parking, shop and lineup to check out, lift it into my van, minimum 3 trips into the house, put most of it away while he is out snowboarding every Saturday for 6 months of the year. Then he says I should pick up more beer when I'm there and complains when I ask him to package the meat into vacu packs.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So, for those of you who like the Costco rotisserie chicken - how do you use it? What sort of meals do you make?  Do you eat it fried chicken style, or shred it up into a casserole or... ? I'm taking notes.
> 
> Dave


We do a modified taco night. Make the uncooked tortillas from Costco while the bird warms up. Then we all slice our choice of meat and make tacos/burritos. I use buffalo sauce as my spice. About $6 for a meal for 4. What's left goes to dogs (sorry dogs not much.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2018)

We usually just eat the chicken with some mashed potatoes. ANy left overs go in the fridge and what isn't eaten in a few days goes in to the freezer. I have also made homemade chicken and noodles in the pressure cooker with the meat from a whole bird. At some point all that leftover meat I have been putting in the freezer will go in to make a full batch of chicken and noodles.

*Chicken and Noodles Recipe*
Meat from Whole Costco Rotisserie Chicken
2 Cans of Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup
2 14oz Cans of Chicken Broth
1 Stick Salted Butter
1 24oz Bag of Reames Homestyle Egg Noodles

*Directions:* Place all ingredients into pressure cooker. Set timer to cook for 20 minutes. When finished, enjoy.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 28, 2018)

We buy the Mediterranean Salad Mix and add the chicken, sometimes I buy the spinach wraps and roll it up with the salad mix.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 28, 2018)

We make hot chicken sandwiches with gravy.

Then the extra gets put into a pasta dish as the meat.

@Tacoma you'd probably save time going to okotoks or Balzac!  Also, the beacon hI'll location does propane.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 28, 2018)

Those uncooked tortillas from Costco are *everything*. Together with any of the frozen, battered fish (I buy whatever is on sale and is okay'ed by the Monterrey Aquarium) and a quick Mexican slaw, they make for fantastic, quick, and easy fish tacos. *sigh*

Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 28, 2018)

[QUOTE="DaveNW, post: 2206064, member: 12565" Just as an FYI:  Any rotisserie chickens that don't sell are processed overnight by a fancy machine that strips the meat from the bones, and bags it up.  The packaged meat is sold by Costco in bags marked Rotisserie Chicken meat.  Saves having to go through the hassle of stripping the carcass yourself.  I don't know the price of it, but it seems a great time saver.
Dave[/QUOTE]

I buy the bagged leftover meat often.  Don't remember the price right now but it's all white meat and the package has about 8 cups, just the right amount to make two batches of a favorite pasta salad. Occasionally, our store will have containers with 4 dark meat quarters on sale with the other chilled meals for $4.99 too.  

We must not have one of the fancy meat stripping machines because I often see an employee working behind the counter with special insulated gloves pulling meat off the carcasses after they are past time to sell as whole birds.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Those uncooked tortillas from Costco are *everything*. Together with any of the frozen, battered fish (I buy whatever is on sale and is okay'ed by the Monterrey Aquarium) and a quick Mexican slaw, they make for fantastic, quick, and easy fish tacos. *sigh*
> 
> Hi, I'm Amycurl, and I'm a Costco addict.


Are these the Tortilla Land tortillas? I admit that they are good, but I find that they are simply too large, even the "taco" size. I prefer small street size taco shells.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 28, 2018)

stmartinfan said:


> We must not have one of the fancy meat stripping machines because I often see an employee working behind the counter with special insulated gloves pulling meat off the carcasses after they are past time to sell as whole birds.



That may be the "machine" I was told about. 

Dave


----------

